# English subtitles



## bikemedic (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi All,
Just wondering if anyone can shed some light on the above problem. We eventually decided on a TV/Internet package with Fusion who were very good and quickly installed what we needed. We now have full UK TV with (touchwood) no buffering problems as yet. What we *don't* have are the subtitles which go with the UK programmes. The subtitles were one of the reasons why we wanted UK television as due to my hearing loss I cannot follow conversations/scripts when the camera pans away from the person who is talking. However, we have found that subtitles are disabled on all the channels we have tried. When we spoke to Fusion, they said they they would do some research for us. They later said that all 250 Mag boxes available in Cyprus do not have subtitle facility.
I am wondering if anyone has found otherwise as I believe this factor should be given more prominence when spending nearly 900Euro's on a years' viewing/internet connection.
Thanks, Tony.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

bikemedic said:


> Hi All,
> Just wondering if anyone can shed some light on the above problem. We eventually decided on a TV/Internet package with Fusion who were very good and quickly installed what we needed. We now have full UK TV with (touchwood) no buffering problems as yet. What we *don't* have are the subtitles which go with the UK programmes. The subtitles were one of the reasons why we wanted UK television as due to my hearing loss I cannot follow conversations/scripts when the camera pans away from the person who is talking. However, we have found that subtitles are disabled on all the channels we have tried. When we spoke to Fusion, they said they they would do some research for us. They later said that all 250 Mag boxes available in Cyprus do not have subtitle facility.
> I am wondering if anyone has found otherwise as I believe this factor should be given more prominence when spending nearly 900Euro's on a years' viewing/internet connection.
> Thanks, Tony.


I talked to the MAG builders and they said that subtitles are supported and can be turned on 

BUT text on live channels is not the same and is called close caption and is not supported and they did not know of any box supporting it in the moment


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Baywatch said:


> I talked to the MAG builders and they said that subtitles are supported and can be turned on
> 
> BUT text on live channels is not the same and is called close caption and is not supported and they did not know of any box supporting it in the moment


After some more investigations it is clear that to be able to show closed captioning, the provider must re-transmit the CC stream, and the STB must support it. MAG 254 with latest firmware support it partly


----------



## bikemedic (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi Anders,
Many thanks for that and for your research on our behalf. I did find a software upgrade mentioned on the Net, but when I queried it with Fusion they basically said it did not apply. If the 254 box even partially does subtitles then that may be better than what we have at the moment. I can't see providers bothering to do extra work or develop suitable hardware for what is a pretty small market share of consumers. Just goes to show how we take the UK set up for granted, whether it be NHS, traffic or disability support. Thanks anyway, Tony.


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

If you can get the iplayers via an other means PC or iPad you can get subtitles on the catch up programs , just tried it on BBC , not what you want , but better than nowt .


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

'Em indoors' bought new hearing aids while in UK, which included a small contraption that plugs into the TV which sends the sound direct to his hearing aids even when the TV sound is turned right down. Not sure if this is available here but may be worth investigating.


----------



## bikemedic (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks to MadCow and Mycroft for their ideas. I am still waiting to hear back from Fusion but am not holding my breath. I am researching various additional technology ranging from direct link headphones to wireless and Bluetooth and hope I might be able to find something to at least bridge the gap. Thanks. Tony


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

For some time now I have been unable to hear the TV unless the sound is turned up to an unbearable level for everyone else.

I looked at professional headphone solutions for deaf people but rejected them on price.

My simple, cheap solution was to use the TV headphone output via a cable splitter sending the signal into our hi-fi system for the others and also into a low cost set of Sony radio headphones for me.

Pete


----------



## wk44 (Feb 22, 2013)

I Have found a service with Sub Titles on BBC 1 / BBC 2 / ITV 1 / Channel 4 and Channel 5 from an IPTV company called (expatiptv dot com ) who converted me for free to their service.

The channels also have 14 day catchup service so she who likes to be obeyed never misses her fav shows.

I did not have to press any buttons on the MAG box - it just works - all the time

It also has a great selection of sports channels - great for me.

Happy Viewing

JP


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

Well found JP , 299€ a year and they appear to offer a one day free trial .


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

If the OP wants subtitles on TV series and movies , I have just found a service that offers it .

You can watch up to 3 per day for free or pay a small fee and go unlimited .

You can increase the font size of the subtitles and also choose from French , Spanish , Russian or English .


----------



## bikemedic (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi Mad Cow,
What is this service please?
Tony aka bikemedic.


----------

